# Is Maltodextrin The Same As Dextrose?



## cpsmusic (24/8/10)

Hi,

A few days ago I put in an online order to Grain and Grape. I ordered 500g of dextrose which I want to use for bulk priming. Unfortunately, they've sent me maltodextrin instead of dextrose. I just want to check that dextrose and maltodextrin are not the same thing? 

I assume they are not the same because it says on the label that the maltodextrin is only 15% fermentable.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## earle (24/8/10)

Definitely not the same. As the label states maltodextrin is only 15% fermentable and used for increasing body and head retention. Give G&G a call and hopefully they'll send you the right thing for nix.


----------



## cpsmusic (24/8/10)

earle said:


> Definitely not the same. As the label states maltodextrin is only 15% fermentable and used for increasing body and head retention. Give G&G a call and hopefully they'll send you the right thing for nix.



Yep, just called them and they're going to send some dextrose.


----------



## DU99 (24/8/10)

Dextrose is labeled a simple carbohydrate and Maltodextrin complex
Maltodextrins are classified by DE (dextrose equivalent) and have a DE between 3 to 20
Dextrose, commonly called glucose, d-glucose.


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/10)

earle said:


> Definitely not the same. As the label states maltodextrin is only 15% fermentable and used for increasing body and head retention. Give G&G a call and hopefully they'll send you the right thing for nix.




Common mistake made by newbs.



> used for increasing body and head retention (high FG/sweetness - unfermented sugar).


Screwy


----------



## DU99 (24/8/10)

use sugar its cheaper..if you need to prime in a hurry


----------



## Silo Ted (24/8/10)

My priming is with dextrose but when Im out I go for the backup white sugar that I keep handy as part of my brewing pantry. Thats the white sugar without the lumps of coffee and other crap in it . I do sometimes wonder why I use dextrose instead of sugar most of the time, considering that sugar is cheaper. Has anyone done side by side blind tests with the same batch, and adjusted for fermentability variation if theres any. to see what the flavour or carbonation difference is. Such a tiny about per litre so guessing that its not going to matter. I might actually give it a burl when my next aussie ale is bottled, see if tasters can detect a difference.


----------



## manticle (24/8/10)

I have fermented with table sugar and raw sugar when I've run out of dex. I think it's a psychological thing and I may make the switch to table sugar fairly soon as I notice no difference in the final brew flavour or level of fizz. If you are a KK brewer and using a kilo of sugar then you _might_ be better off with dex (but probably even better off with malt and dex) but 130g in 22 L makes three fifths of an ant's cockeye's worth of not much difference at all.

Haven't done the old side by side blinder but I reckon if anyone can pick which of my brews was carbonated with raw sugar, which with a mix of raw and white, which with dex, which with a mix of dex and raw or white or both then they can have the rest of the batch. Even I forget which ones they are.

Different malt or hops or yeast on the other hand...................................


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Has anyone done side by side blind tests with the same batch,



about a million of em, a search (this forum and others or Goole) should turn up more info than you are prepared to read.


Screwy


----------



## MarkMc (24/8/10)

manticle said:


> but 130g in 22 L makes three fifths of an ant's cockeye's worth of not much difference at all.


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/10)

manticle said:


> 130g in 22 L makes three fifths of an ant's cockeye's worth of not much difference at all.




Precisely :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (24/8/10)

Thats exactly what I figured. So why do so many people reach for the dextrose ? Its probably just a waste of money for carb priming purposes.


----------



## manticle (24/8/10)

manticle said:


> I have fermented with table sugar and raw sugar when I've run out of dex.



NB: By fermented I meant primed although I have used small quantities of straight table sugar in the boil with aussie styles and my candi sugar is made with raw or white.

Sugar is an ingredient like any other and can be used well or badly, in balance or out of balance.

Why do people reach for dex? Psychological conditioning? Just in case the sugar haters are right? I know for me, I've spent ages fermenting and conditioning this thing so my mind thinks I should take care with the priming and use a more expensive ingredient. I think I'll try table sugar for my next few and only change back if I notice a real difference.

What would be interesting to see is if there's a difference in flavour between priming with table sugar and priming with krausening.


----------



## Hatchy (24/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Thats exactly what I figured. So why do so many people reach for the dextrose ? Its probably just a waste of money for carb priming purposes.



I can't get table sugar from LHBS & I'll do anything I can to avoid the supermarket. I bought a 5kg bag of dex ages ago & I'd be surprised if it was more than $10, surely there can't be that much price difference.


----------



## Silo Ted (24/8/10)

> NB: By fermented I meant primed



   I was going to ping you on that but decided that most people knew what you meant, including myself.


----------



## bum (24/8/10)

manticle said:


> I think I'll try table sugar for my next few and only change back if I notice a real difference.



I generally use either dex or castor sugar (depending on what is available because I _always_ forget to check if I have priming sugar on bottling day) and haven't noticed any difference between the two.

Dude. You almost got pinged hardcore!


----------



## Bubba (24/8/10)

cpsmusic said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few days ago I put in an online order to Grain and Grape. I ordered 500g of dextrose which I want to use for bulk priming. Unfortunately, they've sent me maltodextrin instead of dextrose. I just want to check that dextrose and maltodextrin are not the same thing?
> 
> ...


Use the maltodextrin in your next brew to add mouth feel and body. If you are doing a normal 22 to 25 litre batch use only a small amount, say 150g to 250g with your normal fermentables to add extra body and head retention. It is not for priming and is similar in fermentability to lactose...used for body and mouth feel as it doesnt ferment out...dont use it as a substiture for dex, malt or sugar!
Bubba


----------



## Silo Ted (24/8/10)

> Dude. You almost got pinged hardcore!



Mate, it was just a phrase. No need to get loco and off topic.

I have decided that my brew pantry's stock of dextrose shall be my last.


----------



## rendo (24/8/10)

ahhh, I might aswell mention this....give this thread a read for something different when it comes to priming....works for me (so does table sugar and a spoon)...:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=44202
(pseudo bulk priming with a syringe)

rendo



Silo Ted said:


> Mate, it was just a phrase. No need to get loco and off topic.
> 
> I have decided that my brew pantry's stock of dextrose shall be my last.


----------



## earle (25/8/10)

Screwtop said:


> Common mistake made by newbs.
> 
> 
> Screwy



Hi Screwy, This is not a flame, I'm just not entirely clear on what point you were trying to make when you quoted me. Could you explain a little further.

Cheers
Earle


----------



## Screwtop (25/8/10)

cpsmusic said:


> I just want to check that dextrose and maltodextrin are not the same thing?





earle said:


> Hi Screwy, This is not a flame, I'm just not entirely clear on what point you were trying to make when you quoted me. Could you explain a little further.
> 
> Cheers
> Earle





earle said:


> Definitely not the same.



Earle, pointing out that confusion re DextROSE and DextRIN is common among newbs. Lots of newbs regard both as "Dex" and don't understand that there is a difference.


----------



## earle (25/8/10)

No worries, I was just a bit confused by your post as it was the shop that had sent the wrong thing.

Cheers


----------



## symphony1975 (29/8/10)

wow this thread has solved a massive problem i was having......i bulk primed 4 brews....flat as a witches tit....the recipes called for corn sugar which my research told me is dextrose. i went into my local HBS and the guy assured me the brewcraft corn syrup was dextrose so i used it. after reading this thread i looked again and on the label it also says brew improver/malto-dextrin.

so this could be why my brews are flat?

and corn sugar is dextrose?

thanks


----------



## manticle (29/8/10)

In Australia anyway corn syrup and corn sugar are different. If you are adding malto dex or a significant proportion of maltodex as your priming sugar then yes it will be flat.

You should let LHBS know and politely suggest they do some research on the products they sell.


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/10)

Another point of confusion is the Malto part of Maltodextrin. It is not made from malt, usually from Maize or even potatoes and is a common food extender to give 'mouthfeel'. I see it's a main ingredient in Aldi recipe sachets like Stroganoff.


----------



## Hatchy (30/8/10)

symphony1975 said:


> wow this thread has solved a massive problem i was having......i bulk primed 4 brews....flat as a witches tit....the recipes called for corn sugar which my research told me is dextrose. i went into my local HBS and the guy assured me the brewcraft corn syrup was dextrose so i used it. after reading this thread i looked again and on the label it also says brew improver/malto-dextrin.
> 
> so this could be why my brews are flat?
> 
> ...



In my experience brewcraft excel at not being helpful. I called them a couple of weeks ago to say that I couldn't see galaxy or centennial on their website. The bloke hadn't heard of either. I don't shop there but was willing to that day because I didn't have a car & they're walking distance from my place. I didn't end up brewing that day.


----------

